# toddler's head under pillow!



## moongloe (Jan 30, 2002)

i keep waking to find my 24mo with his head beneath my (or my dh's) pillow. if there isn't enough space for his head, i'll find his face completely plastered up against a pillow, nose and mouth covered.

we place our pillows so there is a huge gap between them, plenty of room for a small guy - i even have mine turned sideways, so half of it goes up the headboard - still he wiggles beneath (or with his face against) one or the other, more than once a night.

no matter how far down we lay him down, he scootches up to the pillows. we pull him down, he ends up back at the pillows.

i am dealing with a neck injury, so removing my pillow completely is not a possibilty.

this morning dh suggested we move the lo to a toddler bed. i will do anything to keep him safe, but i was hoping someone here would have a less drastic idea.

thank you.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

at 2yo, I wouldn't worry about it. Infants are in danger of suffocating mostly b/c they do not have enough control over their body's to be able t move if they cannot breath. However, at 2yo, he can move his head if he can't breath, and clearly is comfortable that way.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with Super Single Mama and also wanted to suggest that you get your DS his own pillow. Also, is there light coming into the room from somewhere (window, night light, alarm clock?) Maybe he is trying to block out the light by hiding under the pillow.


----------



## mamaprovides (Jun 4, 2011)

#1. he's old enough he won't suffocate.

#2. while not typical it's fine...my son sleeps with his head under the pillow all the time...sometimes I find the pillow on his chest and stuff.

oddly, I have dated many men (and now my husband) who sleep with heads under pillows. it's a thing and it's okay.


----------



## moongloe (Jan 30, 2002)

you mamas are making feel much better, thank you. my mother-in-law said that my dh could only sleep with a blanket on his face, but then she loves telling the story of her kids drinking milkshakes at just a few months old, so...

i have a flat pillow that i will try tonight. hopefully that will do the trick. i'd still love to hear other advice/tips if people are willing to share.

oh, and no. there is no light. we have black-out curtains on both windows.

~peace.


----------

